# Angel Egg



## holmqer (Sep 5, 2010)

A nice Sunday morning project, carved an Angel into an egg. I am considering carving something on the back, like a bird. Trying to decide if I should do some airbrushing on it like a gold metal flake fade around the angel to create an aura effect, or perhaps airbrush gold metal flake on the inside.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow! That is awsome! how'd you do that? I think fading the gold would look pretty cool!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Another awesome egg. You are really good at this!


----------



## gketell (Sep 5, 2010)

That is really beautiful and amazing, Eric!!


----------



## stolicky (Sep 5, 2010)

Good job.  Why not practice some air brushing? It's good to practice and bring things to the next level.


----------



## holmqer (Sep 5, 2010)

Added a Dove carrying an Olive Branch to the back


----------



## David Keller (Sep 5, 2010)

Very cool...  I'd love to know the process.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice Eric!!! But I really  think that you should try moving up to the Emu and Ostrich!


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 5, 2010)

David Keller said:


> Very cool...  I'd love to know the process.



Egg carving is art form unto itself, and they are amazing! (We would run into a couple of carvers when we did shows.) 

Check out the links that Eric posted on an earlier thread. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=66829


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Sep 5, 2010)

:biggrin:How do you know that its an Olive branch? Did you ask the dove?


----------



## randyrls (Sep 5, 2010)

Eric; Gorgeous!!!!   

I too would like to know how you laid out the design?  

Ultra high speed carvers are used to do such pierced art and one is on my someday list....


----------



## holmqer (Sep 5, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> Very nice Eric!!! But I really  think that you should try moving up to the Emu and Ostrich!



When I decided to dabble with egg carving, I bought 16 goose eggs. One did not survive shipping and I have around 10 left. I think I'll stick to goose eggs for now, I can get the large 3 3/4" tall eggs for $1.50 each, Ostrich are like $15 each. Maybe once I get a bit more comfortable with the goose eggs, I'll work my up to Rhea, Emu and Ostrich. Goose eggs are actually pretty nice to work with, they are pretty big and much stronger than chicken eggs.

I'll probably make a bunch of carved eggs for Christmas


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 5, 2010)

I take it these come with the yolk already removed?


----------



## holmqer (Sep 6, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I take it these come with the yolk already removed?



Yes, blown, cleaned and sterilized.


----------



## holmqer (Sep 8, 2010)

randyrls said:


> Eric; Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I too would like to know how you laid out the design?
> 
> Ultra high speed carvers are used to do such pierced art and one is on my someday list....



The method of layout was developed by Gary LeMaster and published in "The Eggshell Sculptor." While it is one of those "wow, how simple" ideas, I've never seen anything similar described either for egg carving or for piercing on turned pieces. Out of respect for his copyright, I don't wish to re-publish his method without his approval. Gary sells the instructions for $6.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 8, 2010)

holmqer said:


> The method of layout was developed by Gary LeMaster and published in "The Eggshell Sculptor." While it is one of those "wow, how simple" ideas, I've never seen anything similar described either for egg carving or for piercing on turned pieces. Out of respect for his copyright, I don't wish to re-publish his method without his approval. Gary sells the instructions for $6.




I took a look at his web site.   Exquisite!!!!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 8, 2010)

holmqer said:


> randyrls said:
> 
> 
> > Eric; Gorgeous!!!!
> ...



PM sent


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 8, 2010)

holmqer said:


> A nice Sunday morning project, carved an Angel into an egg. I am considering carving something on the back, like a bird. Trying to decide if I should do some airbrushing on it like a gold metal flake fade around the angel to create an aura effect, or perhaps airbrush gold metal flake on the inside.


How in the heck did you do that??????  I guess there are others who asked the same question so I will read the rest of the comments.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful Work.


----------



## holmqer (Sep 9, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> holmqer said:
> 
> 
> > A nice Sunday morning project, carved an Angel into an egg. I am considering carving something on the back, like a bird. Trying to decide if I should do some airbrushing on it like a gold metal flake fade around the angel to create an aura effect, or perhaps airbrush gold metal flake on the inside.
> ...



Dawn linked one of my earlier posts on carved eggs where I talked a bit about it. Hopefully that gives you enough information to decide if it is something you would ever want to try.

It's the sort of thing that's not hard to get decent results with, but like many things, quite hard to get amazing results at. I think most folks who really wanted to could get results on par with mine, but very few of us will ever get results on par with Binh Pho, Joey Richardson or Gary LeMaster.

Folks at work tend to remark they lack the patience to do stuff like this, and don't seem to understand that doing something creative that you enjoy requires no patience. When I'm at home, it take patience to do other stuff like mow the lawn and cleaning the house when I'd rather be turning something on the lathe or carving something like an egg.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 9, 2010)

It's awesome and inspirational Eric!


----------

